# [SOLVED] sharing internet to xbox 360 using laptop



## Deleted3/8/11-1

i was trying to use my laptop to share its internet connection with my 360

when i plug the network cable in on my laptp aim continues to work but firefox won't load pages

the network test on the 360 says i pass everything but the dns settings

has anyone else had this problem and or know a solution?


----------



## Van Hel Singh

*Re: sharing internet to xbox 360 using laptop*

Go to network connections> right click properties on the connection you're using> advanced tab> enable ICS (internet connection sharing)


----------



## Deleted3/8/11-1

*Re: sharing internet to xbox 360 using laptop*

i've done that the problem is that the xbox doesn't get the dns settings automatically and plugging in the Ethernet cable causes me to lose internet in firefox


----------



## Van Hel Singh

*Re: sharing internet to xbox 360 using laptop*

This article may be of some use:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/908884


----------



## Deleted3/8/11-1

*Re: sharing internet to xbox 360 using laptop*

i got it to work. i asked at and t for my dns settings and once i entered them into the xbox 360 live worked


----------



## pharoah

*Re: sharing internet to xbox 360 using laptop*

glad ya got it fixed marking thread solved.


----------

